
Women in cryptocurrency market - bleedbytes
http://bleedbytes.in/all-you-need-to-know-about-cryptocurrency/
======
questionAbel
To me, an article like this represents a benchmark for forced ideologies.

The writing is on the wall. Look at the facts. You have twenty year old
millionaires pulling in cryptocurrency from the privacy of their own home,
with little to no formal training, and not very much special equipment that
would be prohibitively inaccessible to any particular individual.

Where is the bitcoin pay gap and glass ceiling. Nowhere. There isn’t one.
Nothing is stopping people from moving into this territory. It’s essentially
video poker on the internet.

And yet, what kind of gender distribution do we see? An imbalanced one.

So who designed it? Who masterminded this injustice? Why must we counter it
with media awareness campaigns?

